
The strange link between the human mind and quantum physics - happy-go-lucky
http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20170215-the-strange-link-between-the-human-mind-and-quantum-physics
======
dekhn
I can't believe how many words BBC dedicated to a non-scientific idea which
has absolutely zero experimental support.

